# Cutting Recommendation



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey everyone.

I've been looking around for something to assist me in cutting some of the fat I've gained on my Pmag cycle. I have about a week to go and intend to go into a cut straight after PCT.

DNP was my first thought but for a first cut I don't wanna get to out my depth - don't know enough about Clenbuterol so gonna look into it more.

Im about 95kg 6'1 14%BF.

I will be getting cardio once a day and eating less than maintenance.

Can anyone give me some help with a few suggestions that I can go off and research.

Cheers


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

If you are now only 14% you dont actually need an awful lot. dou you have a estimate as to how much fat you have gained? Also what your target is. This would let me do a bit of maths ans work something out.

DNP would be overkill by the way.


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

I haven't actually gained a tone on cycle, maybe 1% so I cant really moan, I've just got the gut I've been carrying for a while :lol:

I recon I am about 14-15% - I checked a while back and I was 14% and I recon I look the same, just better built.

I wanna target my chest fat and hips/waist so I can see my abs. Its odd, my upper body is lean except these areas.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Clen would help a little, looked at T3?

Looked at natural options? Fasted cardio etc?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Get your diet/cardio sorted and it should come off. As said DNP wouldn't be nessary.


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Clen would help a little, looked at T3?
> 
> Looked at natural options? Fasted cardio etc?


I haven't looked into an awful lot other than stim free natty fat burners such as Xedra - I am pretty sh!t with stimulants so finding something that works can be pretty tough as I aim for stim free.

Will be doing fasted HIIT first thing in the morning followed by more cardio or lifting in the evening depending on the day/how I feel.

Diet is always clean - im currently lean bulking on around 3200 cals and happy with the results. I recon I could up to 4000 and bulk more but I dont want to add any more fat. Will be dropping this to around 2300 to start and finishing 1800 over about 6 weeks. Trying to keep around 5 meals a day.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

I wouldn't go straight into a cut a mere week after your PCT. You could chomp into your gains. I'd honestly wait a little longer before doing anything.

I would also not run anything like clenbuterol or T3 without some kind of steroid support (test base or similar). Clen is not anti-catabolic in humans and T3 is known to eat away at muscle tissue as well as BF.

Try intermittent fasting with cardio thrown in. As already stated, you're at 14% and you don't actually have very far to go. No need to go overboard with it


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

jaymd_123 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I've been looking around for something to assist me in cutting some of the fat I've gained on my Pmag cycle. I have about a week to go and intend to go into a cut straight after PCT.
> 
> ...


Diet mate . P- mag cycles are only a few weeks long aren't they ? You will probably lose most of what you gained when you cut buddy .


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gynosaur said:


> I wouldn't go straight into a cut a mere week after your PCT. You could chomp into your gains. I'd honestly wait a little longer before doing anything.
> 
> I would also not run anything like clenbuterol or T3 without some kind of steroid support (test base or similar). Clen is not anti-catabolic in humans and T3 is known to eat away at muscle tissue as well as BF.
> 
> Try intermittent fasting with cardio thrown in. As already stated, you're at 14% and you don't actually have very far to go. No need to go overboard with it


Cheers mate,

Yeah I plan on give myself a month after PCT to have a social life again before cutting so wont be diving in.

Recon a decent non stim natty fat burners/carb blockers and upped exercise will do the trick?

Plenty of protein, not so much carbs, expected good fats + lots of cardio sounds like a good way to me.


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good natty burner? keeping as much of my cycle gains would be the main focus, whilst assisting me to loose enough fat to see my abs


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> If you are now only 14% you dont actually need an awful lot. dou you have a estimate as to how much fat you have gained? Also what your target is. This would let me do a bit of maths ans work something out.
> 
> DNP would be overkill by the way.


Hey dude, read your article on ECA - cracking write up!

I was wandering if ECA 30 was firstly: exactly the same thing, Secondly: how much of a stimulant buzz does this give? I can handle my pre workout (just - sometimes gives me mad anxiety after) which is 200mg. Recon this would probably still be too strong in the 'Buzz' department


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jaymd_123 said:


> Hey dude, read your article on ECA - cracking write up!
> 
> I was wandering if ECA 30 was firstly: exactly the same thing, Secondly: how much of a stimulant buzz does this give? I can handle my pre workout (just - sometimes gives me mad anxiety after) which is 200mg. Recon this would probably still be too strong in the 'Buzz' department


unfortunately ECA30, or ECA30+ is 99 times out of 100 Ephedra rather than Ephedrine, and will have a much smaller effect - if you even notice anything at all.

Unlikely it would be as strong.

Also remember most pre-workouts actually contain an alpha stimulant (fat burner), used to be DMAA, now is normally Acacia Rigidula. If you let me know which you use I can let you know either way However if it is an alpha stim in there and you are going to use a fat burner you will need to do 2 things.

1/. Dont take any pre-workouts t the same time, it will blunt the action of the fatburner and make it lose effectiveness quicker

2/. Take 2 weeks break from the pre- workout before hitting the FB.

Cheers


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

@jaymd_123 make sure you listen to @DiggyV - man knows his stuff pal! you've got a good person to help you on here if he's replying.

If your around 14% your about the same as me and im cutting ... Things i've done is

1. Sorted my diet out 2000/2200 Kcals a day 20% carbs 20% fats 60% protein

2. i've started doing fasted cardio on a morning, weight at 4:30 and 25 mins cardio before bed

3. My Cycle is going to be ... First Proper Cutting Cycle 2ml Futezra super rip EOD - 1ml Mastp every 4 days 1ml of Tren E every 4 days - 100mg Winstrol Spread out 50mg morning 50mg evening as roughly only 8 hour half life. might try and put 60mg anavar in there also. And if i can get hold of any real T3's (so hard to get hold of) i'll have 1 tab (50mg) on a morning on empty stomach)

4. be taking Black fury T9's fat burners prior to cardio.

^^^^^^^

this is just something to look at bro, and see what other people are doing to Cut, Diet and cycle has been done by my self, had some help of people regarding my cycle, listening to @DiggyV has helped me a lot - reading comments about AAS and so on

Good luck dude - try and stay away drom DNP - thats for the big boys lol


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> unfortunately ECA30, or ECA30+ is 99 times out of 100 Ephedra rather than Ephedrine, and will have a much smaller effect - if you even notice anything at all.
> 
> Unlikely it would be as strong.
> 
> ...


Cheers matey, I am literally just coming of a Pmag cycle, so I've been trying to avoid my PW. I was previously using BulkPowders own Pre-workout (pretty stim sensitive so this worked well for me as I could start with a quarter serving and build up tolerance to the 200mg of caffeine that's in it - although a full serving still gives me anxiety).

As for FB, I am currently have Xedra SFs which Ive used before, however my diet wasn't great and I was kick boxing 6 times a week - was loosing weight for a fight rather than loosing fat, so cant comment as my desired results are completely different from before.

I will make sure I dont take my PW so I can get cracking with the FB.


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Prospect said:


> @jaymd_123 make sure you listen to @DiggyV - man knows his stuff pal! you've got a good person to help you on here if he's replying.
> 
> If your around 14% your about the same as me and im cutting ... Things i've done is
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy! Yeah looks like you're pretty well on top of things for your cut. I will be doing this natty (well I say that now - I still have a full bottle of Trenabolon  )

How are the T9's? they have tones of stims in them don't they?


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

jaymd_123 said:


> Cheers buddy! Yeah looks like you're pretty well on top of things for your cut. I will be doing this natty (well I say that now - I still have a full bottle of Trenabolon  )
> 
> How are the T9's? they have tones of stims in them don't they?


T9's - Black Fury Are RIDIC mate!! AWESOME FAT BURNER


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Prospect said:


> T9's - Black Fury Are RIDIC mate!! AWESOME FAT BURNER


Haha Just checked them out mate! "Super Stimulant" :lol: sound amazing but will fvck me up. I struggle with a 200mg pre workout


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

jaymd_123 said:


> Haha Just checked them out mate! "Super Stimulant" :lol: sound amazing but will fvck me up. I struggle with a 200mg pre workout


Just to let you know mate had 2 this morning at 5:30 before i started my fasted cardio at 6:00

AND WOW!!!

I feel unreal!! i pushed my self right through a 5 minute hill walk at level 12 incline and level 7 speed on treadmill

then level 1 incline and doing 1 min fast at level 12 and 1 min slow at level 6 for 20 minutes then an incline walk as above to finish off for 5 minutes

and i still feel on top of the world!!


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Prospect said:


> Just to let you know mate had 2 this morning at 5:30 before i started my fasted cardio at 6:00
> 
> AND WOW!!!
> 
> ...


Is it not the mad caffeine OD/jittery type? Sounds pretty awesome mate! tried a few PW which about 10 mins into a work out, it kicked in so strong that I felt like I was gonna die from my heart exploding haha!


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

jaymd_123 said:


> Is it not the mad caffeine OD/jittery type? Sounds pretty awesome mate! tried a few PW which about 10 mins into a work out, it kicked in so strong that I felt like I was gonna die from my heart exploding haha!


I normally feel shakey and stuff off grenades and high caffine FB's but these feel different mate, maybe its my body cause there not used to them, but feels good, better than the feeling i got of grenades


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Prospect said:


> I normally feel shakey and stuff off grenades and high caffine FB's but these feel different mate, maybe its my body cause there not used to them, but feels good, better than the feeling i got of grenades


Sounds good mate - cheers for the advise! I've got shredabulls which I've been trying to build up a tolerance from. Take 1 in the morning (at 8ish) and im fine, just get cold flushes. If I take another one before 3pm I get the shakes and tunnel vision which doesn't really work too well when working in an office communicating with people :lol:


----------

